# Signs of Miscarriage?



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

What are the signs of a miscarriage?

My doe, if pregnant, is about 3 months along. Two days ago she had lots of clear mucus with bloody tinge, followed by long, thick, grey mucus, with a plug on the end. Yesterday she just looked a little red and swollen. Today she is actually having bloody discharge. It looks just like blood, no mucus. Not a lot of it thankfully. It got on the underside of her tail.

If she is miscarrying how long does it usually take? How will I need to care for her afterwards? Anything else I need to think about? Should I take her in for an ultrasound?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

let it run it course if she is misscaring. Nothing you can do but keep an eye on her. Good luck. I have no real advice never had the joys of breeding and delivering yet. 
She should be just fine.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

There is nothing to do. Misscarriages in goats usually abort absorbed kids, or are very early in the pregnancy and you don't see anything. Usually it's nothing more than a wet tail. Best advice is to breed her back her next heat, which is usually 8 weeks after kidding or aborting. Worm her just as if she kidded. Vicki


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Vicky,

I was planning on trying to breed Lilly again if I saw any mucus at all since I thought she miscarried a month ago. I was wondering how long it might take after a miscarriage for a heat cycle. She's Nubian and I was hoping to catch another one...so thanks for the info. about 8 weeks.

Question, though. I also just read an archive that said a buck who mates with a pregnant doe can cause an abortion. I have been wondering if Lilly is still pregnant based on what her vulva still looks like. 

I don't want to take a chance and have a buck with her if she's still pregnant. Would you mind looking at the pic. and telling me what you think? 
Thanks! Dee


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

And, Heidi,

How is your goat now? When we thought Lilly was miscarrying we saw a day of clear discharge, then three days of a bit of blood under the tail. There was a sort of string like thing hanging out, but that could have been blood, too. I have heard of goats having this and continuing a pregnancy. Don't know how common that is. Maybe someone else might. Hope your doe is o.k.

Dee


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

She won't come back into heat until breeding season...which for us is the beginning of July, although since our does have no fenceline activity with bucks, if we were to put a group in with a buck we would have some heats. If she had misscarried during normal breeding season she would recycle just as if she had kidded, 8 weeks later. A doe who kids here in Nov and Dec will recycle in Jan and Feb, 8 weeks later like clockwork. Vicki


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Vicky,

Dang. I thought Nubians were year round breeders. We live in Missouri if that makes any difference.

Thanks for your help. BTW, do you think my doe still looks pg?

Dee


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I don't believe for one second you can tell by the pooch test or the vulva whatever if a doe is bred or not...sorry. A $7.50 blood test plus shipping can tell you...we have the info at dairygoatinfo.com in the goatkeeping 101 section.

Once uddered up you can tell more by the vulva if a doe is bred, but some does don't udder up until hours before they kid...and for most new folks the only confirmation of kidding is a doe with kids  Vicki


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone know how to draw blood? Is it harder than giving a shot?

Dee


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Do you have any livestock friends? A vet Tech? Someone in the medical industry? On the bottle of LA200 in the leaflet that comes with it in the box, is directions on how to pull blood from a jugular. And there is a cool site on the internet. Vicki


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

The closest I can come is my sister, who is a nurse practicioner--a human one.  Don't know if she's up to getting blood from a goat's jugular or not. Sounds completely scary to me! Can't believe we can put a man on the moon but goats can't pee on a stick. Geesh.

Dee


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

just like all things new, once you see it done once you will go...why was I afraid of that! Vicki


----------

